# Pigeon not eating



## NathanZee (May 12, 2016)

My Oriental Roller doesn't seem well, he is usually the first to the food, and yesterday he didn't seem as hungry. Also when they went out to fly he flew onto the barn and stayed there almost the whole time. But he isn't a great flier anyway, yet he generally flies more than that. One thing that might be helpful to know is that he has never been able to peck at individual seeds like a normal pigeon, he always misses so we have to feed him out of our hands, or make a pile of seeds for him. What should we give him to bring him back to full health?
Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*First of all, isolate from your bird, he may be sick.

This way you can monitor how much he is eating and pooping. Provide him with a deep small spill proof bowl to eat out of, that may help. I have the small hamster/ ceramic deep little bowl that works well. If the problem is still that he isn't able to pick up seeds, then this might be the remedy. If he just doesn't want to eat, then there is a health issue, and you can tell us if there are any symptoms.


Second, hand/force feed. If he has lost weight, you may need to force feed, check this link on how to feed peas: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm 

Third, Do not allow him to fly outside, if he is not a good flyer and is sick, he will be picked off by a predator. *


----------



## NathanZee (May 12, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *First of all, isolate from your bird, he may be sick.
> 
> This way you can monitor how much he is eating and pooping. Provide him with a deep small spill proof bowl to eat out of, that may help. I have the small hamster/ ceramic deep little bowl that works well. If the problem is still that he isn't able to pick up seeds, then this might be the remedy. If he just doesn't want to eat, then there is a health issue, and you can tell us if there are any symptoms.
> 
> ...


Well it was kind of a false alarm I think, turns out the next morning he was totally fine. We are giving him a little more food every day though because he seems a little skinny. Thank you so much for your help! Oh, btw is it common for a pigeon to be unable to pick up seeds with accuracy?


----------

